# no beam shelving



## Goodcrieff (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it possible to attach open shelving without attaching to support beams and trying to avoid floor anchors etc. It's shelving for a kitchen and wanted a clean look. With the look I'm trying to create, I can have one end attached to a beam but the other end has nothing. Any suggestions?


----------

